# Confuse about speaker and sub placement



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Hi All 

i am a bit confuse by speaker placement in a room . 

For example i need to set my front speaker 16 inches from the back wall so do i measure 16 inches from wall to back of speaker, middle of speaker or the front of the speaker ??

Is the the same for Sub ???


----------



## Gaugster (Nov 6, 2013)

Typically start with measurements that reference the tweater of main and surround speakers. Subs are more flexible but measure from speaker/port as first approximation.


----------



## Chromejob (Feb 19, 2015)

Probably depends on the model of speakers as well.


----------



## JBrax (Oct 13, 2011)

I would just move them around and give a listen. Rinse and repeat as necessary. When they sound just right to your ears leave them where they're at. Every room is different and your room and your speakers may differ from another's.


----------



## istvan (Jul 5, 2013)

I take it you have a rear firing baffle or passive. You would measure to the baffle/passive. That measurement will change depending on where you crossover your sub.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Measure to the front baffle. Subs will like different measurements than speakers. Are you placing by fractional room dimensions? 1/5ths and 1/3rds are usually best. Make sure they aren't the same distance from the back/front as they are the sides.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

Thank you all for your input 

Alain


----------



## b bos37 (May 30, 2011)

If you could be more specific about the speaker type or model will be helpful.Anyway for home theatre listening,keeping the speakers away from back wall and side wall produces wider sound stage and depth.


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

b bos37 said:


> If you could be more specific about the speaker type or model will be helpful.Anyway for home theatre listening,keeping the speakers away from back wall and side wall produces wider sound stage and depth.


My speakers are Behringer B212xl...it is not so much about where to put them in my room as to how to place them .....some say measure to rear of speakers other say the front and some say to middle of speaker or sub 

so let say that you want to put them 16 inches from rear wall and 11 inches from side wall there does not seem to be a concensus as to whar part of the speaker should end up at the intersection


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

They look front ported to me so I'd make your intersection at the front center baffle. Toe them so they fire behind the LP a couple feet and adjust as needed. Are you placing by measurement to avoid room modes?


----------



## apilon (May 18, 2006)

willis7469 said:


> They look front ported to me so I'd make your intersection at the front center baffle. Toe them so they fire behind the LP a couple feet and adjust as needed. Are you placing by measurement to avoid room modes?


Thanks 

Yes i am using measurement i am playing with 1/3 and 1/5 and see which makes more sense using room mode calculator


----------

